# What's your poison?



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

What's your weak spot on Halloween? Besides Halloween obviously. What can't you get enough of? What are you always finding yourself buying no matter how many you already have? Is it a food? Candy? A smell? A prop?

Mine, hands down, are tombstones. I'm a tombstone freak. I have a million and still I buy and make 'em every year. I'm also a hardcore pumpkin spice addict. I can't get enough!:jol:


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Gotta be stupid "Fun Size" candy bars. When I eat buy a Snickers, I know how many calories, grams of fat, etc, I'm getting. If I eat sixteen fun size (besides having a sugar headache) how many calories is that !?! Holy Shnikies!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

The women modeling the costumes:devil:


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have to agree with tongue.. the models are a vice for sure

hehehe


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I cannot stop looking for stuff all during the year. It makes my family nuts. We'll be driving down the road, and I will spot some good scrap wood at the curb , and I have to stop and throw it in the car. Hey, it's been 8 years and I've never had to buy any wood for 'Ween projects....same thing with yard sales- I gotta stop and look for stuff. My kids cannot get enough candy corn. I have a weakness for the Russell Stover orange marshmallow pumpkins (that get smaller and harder to find each year).

d5


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

skulls


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

scarecrows prop or costume, scarecrow movies etc
I dont know why They kick so much ass


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

tonguesandwich said:


> The women modeling the costumes:devil:


Sigh....I wish I could say the same about the guys. They always look look they just step out the primordial ooze.

Mine is real pumpkins! I can't pass them up. I told my pumpkin purchae make up for his lack of giving me flowers throughout the year.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

thought this had to do with drinking for a sec...haha...i guess for me its a life size prop that is a "good deal" and good quality


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You absolutely, positively, cannot have enough skulls. The only thing better than skulls is even more skulls.

Oh, and pumpkins are cool too. But they probably just subconciously remind me of skulls. :biggrineton:


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Witch stuff. My kitchen is decorated in Hallowe'en Witch stuff all year 'round, and I think I've run out of room (or need to knock down a wall, but I doubt my landlord would appreciate that). If I see a cute witchy sign, or doll, or statue, candle--or even anything witch related, like cauldrons, brooms or black cats, I have to have it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah Tombstones I think i have 50 or so, and skeletons! You can never have too many right?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Lemax Spooky Town... though I am certainly no slacker when it comes to Gemmy and props in general.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with the skulls, you can't have enough. I am always looking for animated props. My husband thinks I am crazy. My brain never shuts off. It's always thinking halloween all the time!!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

candleholders. It's a crazy vice. I'm a sucker for cool candleholders. I think it's because I won't let myself buy anymore for the house, but for HALLOWEEN it's ok. 

I already bought 4 votive holders and 3 large sculpture lanterns this year. I really don't need them (though the sculpture ones came close to me neeeeding them because they are so cool).


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

For me it's got to be foam insulation boards! LOL! You can never have too much of the stuff lying around should you get the urge to build something.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Masks. More, more more & more!! Never have enough!!!


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

Pumpkins, candles and tombstones oh my!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

tonguesandwich said:


> The women modeling the costumes:devil:


Having my wife model those costumes for me...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> I have a weakness for the Russell Stover orange marshmallow pumpkins (that get smaller and harder to find each year).
> 
> d5


*Oh hell friggin' yeah!!!!!!! * I did see them in the Riteaid last night and I did buy two of them. I already went to the gym to work out and burned 257 calories there so last night I ate 1 - just one last night. My other weakness is the caramel apples with peanuts.

The non-food items that I buy constantly are the blood dripping candles, yankee candles (spice scents), dollar store votive candles for lighting up the pumpkins for outside, cornstalks and straw, bows for the cornstalks, batteries, Halloween paper plates, cups, napkins, goodie bags, and glowsticks.


----------

